# Ersatzteilbestellung Deutsche Online Shops



## chronic (28. Februar 2015)

Hi Corsair-Support,

Ich benötige für mein Corsair Carbide Air 540 ein paar Ersatzteile.

Und zwar das Schraubenset , 8x PCI-E Slotblenden und 2 Gummifüsse .

Ich habe mir die Teile über euren Corsair shop rausgesucht, und musste dann feststellen das Der Versand ( 18,50€ !!!) mich schon mehr kostet als die Ersatzteile selbst ( ca. 12 € ). 

Gibt es nicht die möglichkeit diese Ersatzteile in einem Deutschen Shop  zu bestellen sodas man nicht solche hohen Versandkosten bezahlen muss ? 

Danke


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2015)

Hi chronic,

derzeit sind die Versandkosten leider sehr hoch für unseren hauseigenen Shop. Ich bin hinterher, dass wir das in Zukunft ändern werden. Da es Ersatzteile auch nur selten bei anderen lokalen Händlern gibt, gibt es leider auch keine brauchbare Zwischenlösung. Ich schau mal was wir für dich tun können.

Grüße


----------

